# Do betta fish... pee?



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

We know they poop.. but do they pee too?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes in fact they do! Usually it will come out the same with poop at the same time but you normally don't see it much. They also excrete ammonia and other stuff from their gill's as well and that's part of the reason why ammonia burns are usually around their gills. But just like birds, they have one vent and so everything comes out of that one vent usually mixed together.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Not in the sense that we do.. Fish do not produce uric acid, they produce much simpler ammonia.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I was wondering the very same thing!  Thank you to whoever asked this!!!!!!


----------

